# BFI - Pwrhaus Coilovers Kit for 2012+ Beetle 2.0T



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​
This brand new coilover kit from Pwrhaus is an excellent performance value for your 2012+ Beetle 2.0T. These kits feature fully height adjustable coilover struts that are gold zinc coated for maximum corrosion resistance. This matched set of front and rear springs and shocks is ideal for spirited street driving, as well as even track use. This kit is still comfortable enough for daily use however, and walks the line of function and practicality perfectly.

In addition to the adjustable shock bodies, this kit includes brand new endlinks which are the appropriate length for lowering your vehicle.

Also included are two high quality adjusting wrenches, specifically designed to fit the collars on these shocks. Having two as opposed to one (which many other kits provide) makes adjustment much simpler and quicker.

*INCLUDES*

Front and Rear Shocks
Front and Rear Springs
Rear height adjusters
Front swaybar endlinks
Aluminum spring perches
Adjuster wrenches
2-year warranty
*$449.99*



The complete Pwrhaus Coilover kit, a very comprehensive and thorough option at a very affordable price. This kit rides extremely well and given the shorter shock bodies is a more lowered friendly option.










The yellow zinc plating gives superior corrosion resistance and also looks very aesthetically pleasing under the wheel arches.



















A look at the included shorter sway bar endlinks which are very sturdy, allowing for maximum clearance and a complete and thorough installation.










Unlike some kits on the market, the Pwrhaus kit includes not one, but two specialized wrenches that are perfectly matched to their corresponding adjustment collars. What this means is that you will be equipped for the future to make adjustments if needed. Don’t get stuck trying to raise your vehicle for winter clearance without having the right tools for the job. Everything is included with this kit to make life a little easier.









The very sturdy rear adjusters for the Pwrhaus kit are a bolt in affair which helps to prevent any movement and potentially annoying squeaks and rattles in the future, especially in very low applications.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

if you want to donate me a set id be more than glad to write a review :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

VRACERW said:


> if you want to donate me a set id be more than glad to write a review :thumbup:


I can't donate a set, but we may be able to work something out.. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

sigh... once again the 2.5 is left out. Stupid twist beam. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> sigh... once again the 2.5 is left out. Stupid twist beam. :banghead:


Sorry, dude!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Would these work on a 2014 R Line Beetle?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

turbokirby said:


> Would these work on a 2014 R Line Beetle?


Definitely. They will fit all 2.0T equipped models.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I am feverishly working to put a budget together for these, I need to drop this beetle.


----------

